# Router Lathe



## DocStram (Feb 17, 2007)

I remember Chuck Key building a Router Lathe from Bill Hylton's plans in "Router Magic".  Has anybody else built one??
Chuck ... please check your email .. I pm'd you.
Thanks!


----------



## DocStram (Feb 17, 2007)

While we're on the subject .... has anybody here actually used a Sears Router Crafter to turn a pen?  I know Kip and Rex mention in their book about using a Router Crafter for pens, but I wonder if that is correct. How small of a blank can you turn on it?
I know that the Pioneer Universal Router Lathe only turns blanks that are in the diameter range of 2.5" thru 4".  But, I wonder about the Sears Router Crafter?


----------



## oldsmokey (Feb 17, 2007)

Doc, I don't know anything about Sears router crafter, but Rex uses a Legacy Ornamental Mill.  It is made in Utah near CSA.  Rex works at CSA.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 17, 2007)

I had purchased a Router Crafter at one time, that I never used and eventually sold.  I had hoped to use it to try spirals on pens, but it wasn't really set up so you could use a pen mandrel on it.  As you say the one tail stock only takes fairly large pieces.  There is an accessory piece for the tailstock that takes smaller pieces (as I recall about 3/4" or so square) that I purchased from Woodchucker's when the Trend parts were still available.  I had envisioned having a piece fabricated that would go into one of the tailstocks that would allow a morse taper pen mandrel.  I just never got around to having that done and eventually learned on my own to do the spiraling by hand.

(Maybe we should all move to Arizona and hang out with Anthony in his new shop---maybe he'd let us use his Legacy.)


----------



## DocStram (Feb 17, 2007)

That's what I'm a little concerned about ..... Rex mentions the Router Crafter in the book but then they go on to describe how to use a Legacy. That's what has me wondering if anybody has actually, really used a Router Lathe to turn a pen.  I'm moving in the direction of eventually building one like Chuck Key did. 
On the other hand, if Anthony would let us move in with him ......


----------

